# 280zx help please.



## ichoy408 (Dec 12, 2011)

can anyone send me pictures of the 1979 280zx 2.8l n/a engine.
I need electrical connector pics, and also vacuum lines.
having an erratic idle and wanted to make sure everything is connected properly
before i run tests. thank you.


----------



## ichoy408 (Dec 12, 2011)

having an erratic idle, running rich.
ok so i cleaned out intake manifold, put new gaskets on intake manifold/exhaust manifold, all the way down to the cat, throttle body gasket, torqued down to spec. refurbished afm, new fuel pressure regulator, new distributer, wires, plugs, fuel filter, cleaned egr, new air pressure regulator,new pcv, new injector because one was cracked. Tested coil, spark is good, it actually went arced up to 40.
set static timing to top dead center and timing to 10 degrees btd.
so heres the bad, im having an erratic idle, it stumbles and doesnt hold steady, lack of power, and after i take it around the block once it shuts off and has problems staying on.
Also the fuel pressure at idle is 35 psi, the book says its supposed to be at 30, and when throttlke is fully open it jumps to 40 psi, the book states its suppposed to be at 37 psi.
Also, i did a vacuum test and intake vacuum is really low on the gauge, it says late valve timing but i think thats wrong.
its running super rich, gas is dripping out of the exhaust and carbon is getting sprayed all over the cement.

I really need help on this.

p.s. also if you guys have pictures of the vacuum lines and the electrical hook ups in the engine bay that would be really nice. just to make sure everything is hooked up properly, pretty sure it is though, but just want to double check. Fixing 11 previous owners mistakes.


----------

